# Cast Iron Lapping Plate



## TOBARApprentice (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey everyone..... Does anyone have a 12 x 12 or maybe a bit larger lapping plate that they have on a shelf or in a box that they’d be willing to sell. Looking to get a couple of these things...... Or if you know where one might be, I’d appreciate you letting me know about it..... Thanks all!!

Derek





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

